# Video of MSP in action



## Cadet101 (Nov 6, 2002)

Some of you may have seen it but I just came across it from a car forum site. Thought I would post it for anyone that hasn't seen it yet. The best part is when the driver who made the video was breaking the law himself.

http://boston.mirror-image.com/newsvideo/wvx/video.wvx?middle=072104_vws_worcester.wmv

Nice work MSP


----------



## tacmedic (Aug 20, 2003)

I can't believe how dumb some people really are. Great job by MSP is getting all of them.


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

WOW I went to high school with the female reporter 8)


----------



## kmartinsen (Jan 5, 2004)

..908 TK wants to know her name.....maybe a phone #.


----------



## Opie (May 28, 2003)

I'm Innocent I tell Ya! Mr. Stevens definitely deserves the Donkey Award for that! What a bunch of geniuses :stupid: 

B: :BNANA: Way to go MSP! Excellent work! B: :BNANA:


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Fafergnugen at it's finest. A tribute to the hi speed capability and stability of the Volkswagen Golf. Same can be said as to the lack thereof of the Fafergnugen group......


----------



## masstoazcop (Dec 3, 2003)

Remarkable, good job by the boys in Blue


----------



## sp3 (Jul 25, 2004)

are there any Msp numbers we can call sides 911 to report unsafe drivers? Because i've seen much worse with no one around.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

What a bunch of idiots. Next time they should all go in a helmet hauler it fits them better then VW's.

Scott c:


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Great Job! I am sure that Mr Stevens who looked about 18 years old was well in control of his vehicle while traveling at over 100 mph and filming at the same time. After all he has oohhh what maybe 3 years driving experience.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Standing 'O' and hats-off to the MSP on that one.

=D> unk:


----------



## M. C. Hess (Nov 13, 2003)

sp3 @ Tue July 27 said:


> are there any Msp numbers we can call sides 911 to report unsafe drivers? Because i've seen much worse with no one around.


 Dial *MSP or *SP on your cell phone.


----------



## Zuke (May 8, 2004)

I would like to award the person that voluntarily turned over the video, the "YAFM (You're a F'ing Moron) of the Year award." 

Congrats!


----------



## rpdmounted (Jan 3, 2003)

That's about the funniest damn thing I've seen in weeks. Video cameras work for us for once.


----------



## Mr.90/24 (Aug 5, 2004)

Great job by the MSP!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> Dial *MSP or *SP on your cell phone.


a.k.a. *77 (star 77)


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

OK, so....there's dumb...then there is "Mr. Stevens"...
Is anyone else thinking..."You're surrounded by police officers and now you're even on TV...Maybe you should put out that stogie and take the moronic hat off"????
Amazing. God bless MSP...


----------



## pucknut (Sep 3, 2004)

Hows that for a little Farvegnugen? What a bunch of dopes! nice job SP


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Zuke @ Sat August 28 said:


> I would like to award the person that voluntarily turned over the video, the "YAFM (You're a F'ing Moron) of the Year award."
> 
> Congrats!


Hey Gil, you still have that Ass Clown Award graphic? I think it fits Mr. Stevens to a frigign' T. \/

God Bless the Mass. State Police.


----------

